# new fish finder question



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I currently have a Raymarine A 65 mounted in my dash. I want to have a different unit installed but it has different dimensions. It's about 1" smaller in height and 1" longer in width. Any sugestions?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Have Breeze fabricators make you a nice aluminum trim ring for it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A Acrylic or Starboard panel is usually the answer.

Every application is different to configure.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

I agree, starboard is always my answer too, but DAMN its expensive!!


----------

